# Ice Tea Skeeter Pee



## Rick1960 (Mar 15, 2014)

How would I go about it?...frozen concentrated ice tea to back sweeten or maybe tea bags in primary...my Wife loves lemon ice tea when the weather warms up.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 16, 2014)

i started a 3 gallon batch of wine made from teabags 2 weeks agoe.
plan to add mint after its clear and let sit for a month on it.
I call it mint julep dragon blood......
used 48 large size teabags...(luzianne) and steep it in the sun for 3 days.
then added sugar, etc and fermented.
its in the second container now clearing.


----------



## Rick1960 (Mar 18, 2014)

Think I may try something like that...thanks


----------



## Rick1960 (Mar 18, 2014)

no idea why my happy face is acting like that.


----------



## beggarsu (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm going to make a tea wine very soon.

I figure the taste should be the same strength as if you were drinking tea, ie 1 bag per cup no more than 1.5. 

That would be 16 bags per gallon = 48 bags per 3 gallon etc. sounds about right.



I will calculate extra ingredients the same way as if I was tasting tea normally. I'm thinking both a ginger batch and a lemon batch. 
Mint? Hmmm

I got a lot of cartons of a specialty Celestial herb tea I got really cheap (like 5 cents a box sold off from a discount store) + a heap of teas given but never used (specialty Chinese teas) .
I finally figured out what to do with them!!!
...

Now why "steeped in the sun"?


----------



## otistechdir (May 22, 2014)

This post interested me and then there has been no activity; a couple of glasses of dragon blood & empty carboy's have solved that. I've started a 5 gal batch with 2.5 gal of tea instead of water, following the "original recipe" from this site. I will post progress as it happens for others that may have been curious. 

Happy air locks are bubbling air locks 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## beggarsu (May 22, 2014)

I started a *Spice Dragon Red Chai *last week - 10.2 litres , 43 tea bags - probably 2 more days in primary pail left. 
SG 1.082 from simple syrup made from dark brown sugar approx .2 KG + ?
Added 1 cup raisins

Standard use of Bentonnite, pectic enzyme yeast nutrient



I threw in some extra stuff I happened to have I had for a blend to strengthen the taste but not detract from the Chai ie 4 bags white tea (blueberry and pomegranate, 1 herb black tea , 1 Acai berry). I researched on the net that these blend with Chai.


----------



## otistechdir (May 28, 2014)

5 days at 72 degrees has dropped sg from 1.07 to 1.05, racked, degassed, added additional energizer & nutrient. Smells great, looks like 5gal of mud. Appearance may be the downfall of this recipe. Time will tell.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## chris400 (May 29, 2014)

1.070 to 1.050 is not that much in terms of the sg seems like it has not even fermented enough to warrent racking and degassing yet
I may be wrong though.


----------



## beggarsu (May 29, 2014)

Mine went from 1.082 to .993 in five days. I made the brown sugar into a simple syrup which I think sped up the process - Also I think I was well over 72 degrees - we had a few hot days and I left it in a warm to hot spot of the house. 

Yeah 1.05 is very high are you sure of this figure? - the yeast will smother in a carboy - you may need to put it back in a primary.

Mine is still sitting in 3 jugs ... I think (2 times 4 litre jugs) and (1 times 3 litre jug), now is about the two week mark and time to start processing.


----------



## otistechdir (Jun 4, 2014)

It was 1.05, after further thinking I realized that I didn't degas my sample, oops. So, yes the 1.05 was a bad reading. Currently I am at .998 I plan to give it a day or two and start clarifying and prep for bottling day. The color has improved greatly, no longer looks like mud, the reddish tints of the tea are starting to come thru.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## beggarsu (Jun 4, 2014)

otistechdir said:


> It was 1.05, after further thinking I realized that I didn't degas my sample, oops. So, yes the 1.05 was a bad reading. Currently I am at .998 I plan to give it a day or two and start clarifying and prep for bottling day. The color has improved greatly, no longer looks like mud, the reddish tints of the tea are starting to come thru.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making




Now you are cooking.

Mine is currently chemically processed waiting clearing - I re-racked and added sparkoloid even though I had started the must with bentonite. 


Next step - filter - then add simple syryp as back sweetener to all of it as a batch then rack to plastic pop jugs for a few days or week while I judge the clarity , then bottle.

I just bought a 11.3 liter Italian glass carboy for $10 at a garage sale so I think it will all fit in that rather that in the pop jugs


I haven't got a clue what it will taste like though I tried a few drops. 

Have to wait....

.


----------



## Duster (Jun 4, 2014)

Good luck to all and keep us posted.
I tried this last summer and ended up giving it all away. The funny thing is the couple I gave it to actually asked me to make more. 
I personally was not a fan and kindly declined the request.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## otistechdir (Jun 18, 2014)

The results are in; I've had some bad idea's experimenting with wine recipes but this one takes the cake. 

Conclusion: None of the additives nor alcohol are an effective preservative for tea. 

Result: Stale lemon tea flavored wine. 

Lesson learned: Just make fresh tea, and add original SP.

Remaining question: What to do with 5gal of this terrible liquid? (wonder if it would kill the weeds in the driveway???)

Overall just a bad idea, and terrible result for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Elmer (Jun 18, 2014)

otistechdir said:


> The results are in; I've had some bad idea's experimenting with wine recipes but this one takes the cake.
> 
> Conclusion: None of the additives nor alcohol are an effective preservative for tea.
> 
> ...




I once made a gallon of Green Tea wine, with a touch of Honey.

It turned out to taste like green tea, with a touch of honey, mixed with some kind of alcohol. Took a sip of one bottle and dumped the rest!

But without epicly bad ideas we would never have surprising results.
It is worth the gamble!


----------

